# i threw lizzie in the trash!!!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

it seemed like it anyway, gave her a haircut today, still have to give her a bath and do some more fine tuning :lol: i'm still teaching myself the art of grooming them myself










[attachment=667:attachment]

[attachment=668:attachment]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow Joe!!!







You got me a little afraid with that title!!!!







When I was looking in that garbage, I was like, what happened to Lizzie, I didnt see a face! So much hair!!!

Awww...she looks great now!!!





















Good job Joe!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

aww! i think she looks great!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

good job!! She looks great!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww cute haircut!! When I saw the trash can I thought she was deflated







(just kidding)......Lizzie is cute as always! Do you ever hear from SpottyPoo? I hope she is doing good. I think of her often.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Lizzie looks so cute and so happy! 

Good luck on your new grooming skills


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

here I thought I was going to see a picture of Lizzie getting into mischief
in the garbage can, well I guess an OLD part of her is in the garbage can
LOL. 

You did a good job Joe. I am planning on doing Cosmo's grooming myself
also. I haven't gotten up the courage to trim his body yet (that and I want
to see just how long I can let it grow first)


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

She looks adorable. You did a great job!!! Wish I could save monly and cut her hair, but I'm not good with my hands, except to eat with ~ heehee. I just wanna know how to cut her back end, then I wouldn't have to go to the groomers as often. Oh well... I just use what I learned in econ class many years ago ~ let those who have skills specialize in those areas.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job, Joe!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Great job! She's so cute.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We always say we could make a 2nd Caesar when we are done cutting his hair. She looks great!!







Good job!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

wow she had a lot of hair. Yep that discription scared me.

Good job, looks great Joe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks darling in her new "do". I love it!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she looks like a totally different dog under all that hair! LOL what a cutie patootie. that face is full of mischief









ann marie and the "it's a maltese thing" buttercup


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 13 2005, 07:19 PM
> *she looks like a totally different dog under all that hair!  LOL what a cutie patootie. that face is full of mischief
> 
> 
> ...


oh no, her whole body is full of it :lol: thanks everyone, its not professional "quality" but now having three we'll have to cut back on the grooming appointments so i dont fo in the poor house, further







it will grow out :lol: 

I have sent updtaes to SpottyPoo from time to time, i may have to send her this one


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 13 2005, 05:43 PM
> *wow she had a lot of hair.  Yep that discription scared me.
> 
> Good job, looks great Joe
> ...


[/QUOTE]

it was alot, and thick, i swear you could have made a sweater out of it :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Oct 13 2005, 03:19 PM
> *You did a good job Joe.  I am planning on doing Cosmo's grooming myself
> also.  I haven't gotten up the courage to trim his body yet (that and I want
> to see just how long I can let it grow first)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109312*


[/QUOTE]
Don't be scared, just jump right in! What's the worst that can happen, a choppy cut? It's only hair--it grows back!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Geez I thought you were punishing her for being mischievous j/k lol








She looks great Joe







you should do their hair dooos all the time if you can do it so well, think of the money you can save. 
I used to have a neighbor back home in Aust. who always asked for the hair because he bred birds and they used it for the nesting.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Great job Joe, Lizzie looks so cute and happy. I know what you mean about all the hair, it's amazing how thick it grows isn't it. I also cut my 3 because it just costs too much to groom 3 babies. I must say, you do a better job than I do, but I'm hoping practice will improve my work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

You had us going for a minute there Joe!







You did a great job!
Lizzie is a cutie!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Good job Joe....







you better be careful you will have a new sideline going.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great job, Joe! Are things still going great with Lizzie and the other dogs?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

You did a great job Joe, By the title I thought I was going to read about her being mischievous.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Lizzie is SOOO cute!!!
Great haircut!!!!

I talk to Spottypoo occasionally...she is doing well..!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She looks great!!!! Great job


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 14 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Lizzie is SOOO cute!!!
> Great haircut!!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm glad to hear she's doing well.


----------

